# My dog attacking neighbours dog after it charges onto our property



## Ace33 (Sep 20, 2013)

We live in the country with a rather large unfenced yard that we let our dogs out off leash well under supervision. They know the boundaries of the yard extremely well and do not wander. We have 3 dogs, our middle aged german shepherd (3 years old) has started attacking our neighbours dog when they charge onto our property. Unfortunately our neighbours just let their dogs out off leash and they do not know their own property boundaries and wonder wherever they please. They have an older king german shepherd who has had some history of "not playing nice with others" who charged at our dog one day on our property, my dog was probably around 1 or 2 at the time. My dog is quite a bit smaller but very protective. In this scenario he just clamped onto his neck while they danced around to prevent him from being able to bite him, I don't think any physical damage was done just a whole lot of drool. Since then it seems as though the situation has gotten worse, our dog is very protective and now anytime they venture onto our property he will attack them. Now the neighbour has a new puppy who also runs onto our property full speed ahead and our dog attacks it as well. I don't think he ever wants to do serious damage he is just protecting us and the other dogs. I would love to find a solution to this somehow, the whole reason we live in the country is so we can have such a large open space but now we are feeling restricted and our neighbours always feel we are at fault. We are looking into having a trainer come in and help us but are not sure if our neighbours will be receptive. Just wondering if anyone else has come across this and has any tips. Our dog is really a great guy and listens great otherwise, we rescued him as a young puppy so we don't know his past when he was still nursing with his litter. Our dog does play well with other dogs but takes some time to warm up, if a dogs is really high energy in your face he does not like it. If you need any other information to be able to provide me with some advice please let me know.
Thanks!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Fence your yard...because obviously your neighbor is not going to


----------



## mbussinger166 (Sep 10, 2013)

Sounds like your neighbor is the one with the problem. I don't know how well you get along with your neighbor but I would be going over there to have a little chat on how he needs to control his dogs from entering your property. If he has a hard time controlling the dog he has IMO he had no right to get another puppy (just adding to the problem). If talking to him doesn't fix the problem I would call you local authorities. I am police officer and have cited individuals for Animals at Large on numerous occasions. It is just a matter of time that you neighbor's dogs attacks one of your pups or gets injured himself


----------



## pets4life (Feb 22, 2011)

the op has no pups 

his next door is the one with the pup and the king shep that get beat on when they cross


you can fence your property to protect the other dogs, it might look like they dont have any wounds they probably have scabs under their fur you cant see (the other dogs attacked)

They might learn to avoid your dogs or dog? You would think the dogs would have some sense in territory? 


What is your relationship with the guy that lives next door? I have stuff like this? yesterday i was walking and 2 airdales charged us, i was on leash on the side walk but i quickly crossed the street anyway. I hate dog fights. Even if i am in the right. It was a bluff charge they just wanted us to know that it was their turff but wow no leash? LOL


----------



## alexg (Mar 22, 2013)

Fencing the yard is costly. And why would the OP be forced to endure the extra cost just because the neighbor fails to control their pets? I'd try to talk to the neighbor first and if the friendly talk is not well received, the call to animal control or police would by my next option.


----------



## fredh (Sep 10, 2013)

Report this Guy to Animal Control ! His Dogs have no busines on your property. If he can't control his Dogs then maybe he should lose the privilage of owning them. 2 houses down from us they own 3 Dogs. A large and a Medium size Black Lab as well as a Beagle. Before I eventually called Animal Control on them, their Dogs were on my property regularly as well as being loose at home and the 3 of them coming after my Jake when he was a Pup as we would pass by their house on walks. The owners had no control over them. Since the Visit by Animal Control I haven't seen one of their Dogs off of their property and when outside they are tied up now. Now that Jake is full Grown (103 Lbs), I would let him off leash so he could defend himself if charged by an uncontrolled Dog. He is very well socialized but won't put up with any nonsense!


----------



## scarmack (Aug 14, 2013)

Get the ole' Remington out 

Only kidding


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

I understand you shouldn't have to fence your yard - especially not a very large yard. I was wondering if there was any possibility you could fence off a small portion, where your dogs could play in peace and the neighbors' dogs would be kept out. Sadly, you have a stupid neighbor. The only ones who will pay are his dogs. While it shouldn't be your responsibility to keep his dogs safe, I imagine you would feel badly if they got hurt. No doubt they will get hurt eventually, but let it be on someone else's property.

Are you out with your dogs, when these attacks happen? If so, do your dogs respond when you call them back? It's a shame you and your dogs have to deal with this.


----------



## pets4life (Feb 22, 2011)

what is he going to tell police? that his dog is attacking other dogs on his property?

society expects every dog to be a happy friendly doggy no matter where


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Have you tried to introduce the dogs, so that they feel comfortable with each other. If your dog can play well with other dogs, then now is the time to have them become friends.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

You shouldn't have to restrict your dog to a small fenced in area to avoid your irresponsible neighbor's wandering dogs. I agree that you should call Animal Control ... if that's impossible, take the dog/s in question to your local shelter and let the neighbor deal with A/C there.


----------



## pets4life (Feb 22, 2011)

dont tell anyone that your dogs attacked theirs though just say they come on your prooperty and fight with yours.


----------



## katdog5911 (Sep 24, 2011)

Had a similar situation a few months ago. We have an e fence to contain our 2 dogs. My dogs know their boundaries and have never crossed them. My neighbor had 2 dogs that would get loose a lot and run around the neighborhood. One day one of my neighbor's dogs ran onto my property and my female GSD didn't like that so she went after the dog. The neighbor's daughter ran to grab the dog and got nipped on her finger by accident. Long story short, AC got involved. Here where I live, my dog was not at fault. The neighbor's dogs were roaming and the girl got bit in the middle of a dog fight that was provoked by her dog. 
So I would call AC if it keeps happening. Unless you have the type of relationship with your neighbor that would enable you to work with them. You want to protect your dogs! Sounds like your neighbor's dogs are roaming. Of course laws may differ in your neck of the woods....

Oh and since that incident, the neighbor's dogs are always on leash and no longer roam around.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Well, the neighbor should....


Doesn't matter, what the neighbor should do, he isn't going to do it. Maybe a visit from the dog warden and having to produce records of license and rabies for each dog, and being told to get them under control will do the job. 

It didn't for me. 

My neighbor's Rhodesian Ridgeback/pit bull cross kept coming over and charging at my dogs while I tried to load them into my vehicle. 

Nothing worked. 

I called AC 8 or 10 times. He came out, but did nothing. Finally he told me to take pictures of the dog on my property. Right, while it is trying to EAT my dog, I am supposed to weild my camera and take photos. 

I called the Sherriff's Department a couple of times. They told me to shoot it, and kind of told me to be sure I said it was charging me. 

She ended up losing her house and moved out with her kids and dogs. That is how the problem was solved. 

That doesn't help you. 

For me, it was just loading the dogs up that was effected (with that dog), I had fenced my back yard with horse-fencing. It is all wire, comes in rolls, is about 5' tall, from a distance you really can't see it, and it doesn't cost and arm and a leg to install -- T posts and wire. You can fence large areas for a hole lot less than typical chain link or privacy fencing. It will not keep a dog in or out your yard indefinitely -- I mean if they have all day with no supervision, they could probably dig under it. 

I put a solar-powered wire fence (safe for cattle and pets) about 18 inches from the ground to prevent digging under or climbing over. The device costs about $100 pluss the wire and can go for about 3 miles. Dogs learn right away not to bother the wire. Mine would run up to the fence, stop, look where the wire was and then bark. They stayed away from it. I would install this on the outside of your fence -- still on your property though. 

I'm sorry. It sucks. Sounds like you are going to be out money no matter how you go with this. I don't think there is anything wrong with your dog. So I do not think training will help. I would put the money into a horse fence and an electric wire around your back yard. You can do several acres or you can do just a section. The electric is optional if you are out with your dog. If their dog charges your fence starts digging under it, and you are out there, a large water pistol full of citronella or something non-toxic might do the trick.


----------

